# Transition to Wellness Simple Solutions



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I am transitioning Sergio from Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice puppy kibble to Wellness Simple Solutions Salmon and Rice. I want to mix dry kibble with wet.










I know to add the new food to the current food a little at a time over 7 days. So far the smell of the kibble isn't awful. The wet food smells like tuna fish.

Sergio was begging for the new kibble when he tasted a few pieces. He gobbled up a taste of the wet.

I hope he transitions to Wellness without a loose stool or bad gas. Wish us luck.

He weighs about 11 pounds.

405 calories in a cup of the dry kibble, and 471 calories per 12 ounces can of wet. Feeding guidelines on the package call for 1 cup of dry per day, but minus 1/3 of a cup for every 6 ounces of wet.

I am confused about how much to feed Sergio when mixing dry and wet. I currently feed him about a 1/2 cup dry kibble 2x a day but not sure of the calories.

Any suggestions on feeding guidelines?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that sounds like a lot of calories. Theoretically you simply add calories from a and b together. How old is your dog.? Best option , get rid of the kibble and feed canned only. Much healthier. I would ask Sabine but I take advantage of her free advice now. If you really want to learn the best food and other additives get a consultation from her. Very reasonably priced. I highly recommend her.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I just bought and received the Wellness Simple Solutions dry kibble and canned. I was under the impression kibble was better for a dog's teeth. 

Sergio likes the taste so far of the Wellness.

If anyone here uses Wellness, and you could recommend feeding guidelines for my 11 lbs dog to mix dry and wet, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

curly_DC said:


> I just bought and received the Wellness Simple Solutions dry kibble and canned. I was under the impression kibble was better for a dog's teeth.
> 
> Sergio likes the taste so far of the Wellness.
> 
> If anyone here uses Wellness, and you could recommend feeding guidelines for my 11 lbs dog to mix dry and wet, I'd appreciate it.


As far as kibble better for teeth, no false. here's an article. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-dog-food-cleaner-teeth/ Feeding guidelines depend on age and activity levels.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I learned how to brush Sergio's teeth yesterday so will start doing that daily. Sergio is 2, and I don't know how to measure his activity level. We take at least 4 short walks and a longer 30 to 45 minute walk a day, plus his RLH.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy Cow! 5 walks a DAY!? dang... DON'T tell Tillie... shhhhhhh.... :jaw:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff with the brushing and walks. I still wouldn' t hazzard a guess on the calories. I know how many Molly is supposed to have.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

By "walk" I just mean down the hall, down the elevator, and "outside." 3x a day. 1 longer "walk." 

I have enough cans to feed him just that and use the kibble for treats. He's really tired of his current kibble.


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

I feed my Hav Wellness Simple also! I did a consult with Sabine and she recommended this food for my dog who has a very sensitive GI system. My dog is weighs approx 8.5 pounds and it was suggested that I feed her a total of 6.8 ounces of canned Wellness Simple per day. I also do some supplementing, as per Sabine's recommendations, which adds some additional calories to her diet. My baby is 1 year old and does great on this food. I started with the Lamb & Rice and also rotate in the Salmon and Rice. In my opinion, the Lamb and Rice has a less offensive odor. I don't do any kibble and my girl is happy and healthy and has good teeth! Good luck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maplegrovecindy said:


> I feed my Hav Wellness Simple also! I did a consult with Sabine and she recommended this food for my dog who has a very sensitive GI system. My dog is weighs approx 8.5 pounds and it was suggested that I feed her a total of 6.8 ounces of canned Wellness Simple per day. I also do some supplementing, as per Sabine's recommendations, which adds some additional calories to her diet. My baby is 1 year old and does great on this food. I started with the Lamb & Rice and also rotate in the Salmon and Rice. In my opinion, the Lamb and Rice has a less offensive odor. I don't do any kibble and my girl is happy and healthy and has good teeth! Good luck.


Great stuff Cindy.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Cindy. Princess is adorable.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

So last evening I fed Sergio about 3 ounces of the canned Wellness Salmon and Rice for dinner, instead of his usual Pro Plan kibble. No loose stools. He gobbled it up. 

This morning, I gave him about 3 ounces of the canned again for breakfast instead of his Pro Plan. 

I will most likely just feed him the canned based on recommendations here that is much better for him, and use the Wellness Salmon and Rice kibble for treats. 

I have a few questions though about feeding him canned. He seems to eat it all within about 5 minutes or so, instead of "grazing" like he usually does on the kibble. Is that too quickly for him to eat it? He gobbles it up and soon as I put down the plate. 

Is it more likely the novelty of new food that Sergio is enjoying? How long before he will not be so excited about the Wellness Salmon and Rice? Hopefully another two years!!

If he does eventually lose interest in the Salmon and Rice, is it a bad idea to feed him different flavors of the Wellness Simple Solutions, like maybe try the lamb and rice once or twice a week? 

I thought I read somewhere that keeping the protein source (like just giving him Salmon) consistent meant it was less likely the dog will develop food allergies or sensitivities, that it's not a good idea to keep changing the food around.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

if he gobbles it down in 5 minutes, I think you're good!! LOL
Tillie's food is GONE in less than a minute!! 
I think if the food is truly agreeing with Sergio and he really does like it and look forward to meal time, he will probably always eat with gusto!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Tammy. 

That's what's great so far about NOT serving kibble. I know that Sergio has had breakfast before I leave for work, instead of wondering when he eats his kibble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good choice. Five minutes is fine. Sabine recommends switching every couple of months between two or three. different protein sources. Stick with the common ones chicken beef fish. Save the more exotic types incase he developes an alergy. Check out her site. The dog food project. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I will check out the website.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Holy Cow! 5 walks a DAY!? dang... DON'T tell Tillie... shhhhhhh.... :jaw:


Hi,Tillie! Roki is speaking! I go to four walks a day and two of them are one hour! I will teach you how to fool Tammy into walking you longer than she plans to! I do that with Marina and I assure you my skills are nearly perfect!

Lots of noselicks

Roki


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahahaa... awww you are teasing me Roki!!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Our DaniGirl has been on Wellness canned Simple, Salmon, for a couple of years and has done very well. She is 11 lbs. and gets 2/3 cup a day--it's very concentrated. I give her 1/3 in the morning and 1/3 in the afternoon.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

nancyf said:


> Our DaniGirl has been on Wellness canned Simple, Salmon, for a couple of years and has done very well. She is 11 lbs. and gets 2/3 cup a day--it's very concentrated. I give her 1/3 in the morning and 1/3 in the afternoon.


Thanks. That's what I've been feeding Sergio, that amount.

Yesterday, I fed him just the Wellness Simple Solutions canned, and none of the Pro Plan kibble. I didn't spread out the transition time over a week, because he wasn't having a bad reaction to it, no loose stools or anything.

I also give him a few pieces of the Wellness Simple Solutions Salmon kibble in an orange ball that he enjoys rolling around trying to get the kibble out.


----------

